# Apple Cider Vinegar for stomach issues.



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone take this on a regular basis? 


Been having indigestion, stomach growling, bloating, belching and flatulence issues for a long time. Bad breath recurs every so often. Kind of hints some sort of bacterial infection on my stomach. Still waiting for my doc appointment to look into this. 

In the mean time, with advise of others, I recently started taking twice daily, 1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar with a cup of water, once before breakfast, and again before dinner. Heard ACV has some probiotic effects and can also kill bad bacteria. One week into this, I felt some very slight improvement, but not confident to say so yet. Bloating was the only thing it seem noticeably to help, and also help with the discomfort. The bad breath and stomach growling problem still persist. Also taking Coconut Oil and papaya digestive enzymes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Ginger helps some. Have you tried that?

ACV has always given me acid reflux issues. I dunno, maybe I didn't dilute it enough when I tried it. I was taking it more to feel more healthy so I think I overdid the ACV, trying to get max benefits, lol.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


> Ginger helps some. Have you tried that?
> 
> ACV has always given me acid reflux issues. I dunno, maybe I didn't dilute it enough when I tried it. I was taking it more to feel more healthy so I think I overdid the ACV, trying to get max benefits, lol.


Yeah I read about that too, mincing them into dices and boiling them in water and drinking it. Sounds like another good cheap thing to try out.

Thing is I don't even know if I have excess stomach acid or low stomach acid, apparently they have the same symptoms. So either the ACV is taking time to do its work or actually making my problems worse. I usually mix one teaspoon with a glass of water, so I think i dilute it quite enough. The taste sure is strong...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Try eating healthy for the digestive problems and flossing for the halitosis.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Anyone take this on a regular basis?
> 
> Been having indigestion, stomach growling, bloating, belching and flatulence issues for a long time. Bad breath recurs every so often. Kind of hints some sort of bacterial infection on my stomach. Still waiting for my doc appointment to look into this.
> 
> In the mean time, with advise of others, I recently started taking twice daily, 1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar with a cup of water, once before breakfast, and again before dinner. Heard ACV has some probiotic effects and can also kill bad bacteria. One week into this, I felt some very slight improvement, but not confident to say so yet. Bloating was the only thing it seem noticeably to help, and also help with the discomfort. The bad breath and stomach growling problem still persist. Also taking Coconut Oil and papaya digestive enzymes.


Apple Cider Vinegar is good for many things besides stomach issues, it can prevent colds, I take it often, not everyday but I do take it often. I normally don't get sick but whenever I do get sick it lasts about a week or 2, but last winter I caught a cold and took the apple cider vinegar and I got better all of a sudden after only about 3 or 4 days of being sick. I also think it is good for arthritis and blood pressure too, I think but I don't know for sure. I know its good to beat colds faster and if you take it early enough, you can kill the cold before it makes you sick and uncomfortable. I myself, take it raw in a table spoon. It tastes really bad, and it tastes really strong, but it works.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

nubly said:


> Try eating healthy for the digestive problems and flossing for the halitosis.


I do generally eat pretty healthy. I brush, floss and use mouthwash daily, and often times I would still smell my bad breath seconds after doing so. So I know the bad breath is likely gastrointestinal related.


----------

